# Starting Battery



## FBskinny (Dec 8, 2015)

I've searched, googled and talked with a couple buddies and can't really come to an understanding. I have a 04 yamaha 50 2 stroke that will be going on a Low Country. Thinking I'll probably do the electric rigging in the console and would like to save space. I need 330 CCA for the motor, will be running a gps, maybe led nav lights but that's it. Using Odyssey as an example I would need to use the PC925, but a PWC agm battery has 400 cca, smaller foot print and is 5 lbs lighter. I ran small batteries to turn over the harley and would think I could do the same thing in the skiff. Am I over thinking this? Can I run a smaller foot print PWC, motorcycle battery to start and run minimal electronics?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Short answer is yes. We ran a small battery in the Waterman for years. Starting a Suzuki 60 4 stroke. Still powering a GPS, lights and live well. 

One recommendation though. Buy and use a battery charger with a trickle or float charge. If the boat sits unused for a long time the battery can go dead. 

This happened to the Waterman. It sat for several months after my buddy past away and the battery had to be replaced. 

Go with Oddesy.


----------

